# Google Fit / Apple Health



## mwgdrwg (Jan 22, 2016)

Does anyone make good use these fitness tracking apps/frameworks?

I've just installed Google Fit for some interesting data in _Emberify Instant_ (a device usage tracker...boy that was a suprise).

I'm wondering how I can make best use of Google Fit in conjunction with other apps. I like to walk, occasionaly cycle, and swim. I'm guessing there is a goood app for tracking walking out there. Strava maybe?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 22, 2016)

I occasionally look at the "steps taken" data bit on my iPhone, think I should really do more, then go to the pub.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 22, 2016)

Google fit works ok but its a bit random on what it thinks you are doing. I went for a walk the other day and it thought the first ten minutes was cycling.

Also, I was on an exercise bike the other day, totally stationery with the phone sat on the bike screen not moving and it STILL knew I'd been on it for half an hour. I have no idea how it knew this.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2016)

I just have Google Fit doing its thing in the background and feel a little bit better when I pass 10k steps.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I occasionally look at the "steps taken" data bit on my iPhone, think I should really do more, then go to the pub.


but do you walk to the pub?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 22, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> but do you walk to the pub?


Much easier to just get out my phone and book a car from Uber.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2016)

Yup I use Apple Health and have MyFitnessPal plugged in to it so I can track my calories and then see any trends in nutrition data points over time.


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 25, 2016)

I use Google Fit. Used to have a cheap fitness tracker band too but it bust, and I do miss being able to track my sleep, as it's quite revelatory how things like evening caffeine fuck up your sleep (and of course alcohol). 

I noticed a period of vigorous cycling the other day when I'd just been sat at my computer all afternoon, which I thought most odd, then, err, realised that I might have been exerting myself while browsing.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 26, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup I use Apple Health and have MyFitnessPal plugged in to it so I can track my calories and then see any trends in nutrition data points over time.



^this.

I don't always carry my iPhone though, and now I'm starting to work out etc I am thinking about a watch type device that can do heart rate etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2016)

sim667 said:


> ^this.
> 
> I don't always carry my iPhone though, and now I'm starting to work out etc I am thinking about a watch type device that can do heart rate etc.



It's become an interest to me since I've recently started taking more interest in my intake and exercise...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2016)

I know people who do with varying levels of success. For a couple of guys at work it mostly seems to be a pastime but a pretty harmless one—all the time they spend entering shit on phones and watches and websites has made no difference that I can see.

OTOH I know one guy who has lost a _serious_ amount of weight using very detailed tracking stuff. For some people it seems to be that Total Metabolism Awareness is the only thing that works for them.

These are all quite techie people btw.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 27, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> OTOH I know one guy who has lost a _serious_ amount of weight using very detailed tracking stuff. For some people it seems to be that Total Metabolism Awareness is the only thing that works for them.



I've never been in tune with my body particularly, something I'm trying to do..... plus I'm trying to lose at least 2 stone, preferably nearer 4 though.....


----------



## pesh (Jan 27, 2016)

i really like my pedometer app, has given me a good idea of the amount of excercise i get, tends to be between 7 to 10 miles a day when working, managed an average of 16 miles a day at Glastonbury last year, and a total of 9 steps on the following Tuesday.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 27, 2016)

I've upped my daily target of walking from 15 to 30 using Google Fit.

Amazed at how sedentary I'd become really.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2018)

Here's the all-new Google Fit which is expected to be followed by a Pixel Watch:













> There’s a lot of talk out there about how to stay active and healthy: “get your steps in,” “sitting is the new smoking,” “no pain, no gain.” It can feel overwhelming. So we’ve worked with the American Heart Association (AHA) and the World Health Organization (WHO) to understand the science behind physical activity and help you get the amount and intensity needed to improve your health.
> 
> *Activity goals to improve your health*
> The new Google Fit is centered around two simple and smart activity goals based on AHA and WHO’s activity recommendations shown to impact health: Move Minutes and Heart Points.
> ...


Introducing the new Google Fit


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 21, 2018)

I wonder how many people _are_ motivated by gadgets like this and how many people find them off-putting (leaving aside the expense and complexity). I find the idea of health surveillance apps pretty creepy tbh - I still look at my step count sometimes but I don’t take it seriously, and I would definitely not want a whole suite of measurements being fed to apps to do god knows what with.

OTOH some people seem to find it motivating. I suppose that as long as it’s accepted that people have different opinions then that’s fine. If anything, gym culture, the idea that if you want to get fitter you have to go to a gym or a class, is more pervasive and damaging than apps.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I wonder how many people _are_ motivated by gadgets like this and how many people find them off-putting (leaving aside the expense and complexity). I find the idea of health surveillance apps pretty creepy tbh - I still look at my step count sometimes but I don’t take it seriously, and I would definitely not want a whole suite of measurements being fed to apps to do god knows what with.
> 
> OTOH some people seem to find it motivating. I suppose that as long as it’s accepted that people have different opinions then that’s fine. If anything, gym culture, the idea that if you want to get fitter you have to go to a gym or a class, is more pervasive and damaging than apps.


I've got zero interest in going to the gym but I find this health stuff can motivate me sometimes to get off my arse and go for a walk. And that's good enough for me.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 21, 2018)

My OH has a heart condition and has a Fitbit type clone thing. It’s very good for monitoring her heart beats per minute and recording the information into the health app.


----------



## alcopop (Aug 22, 2018)

editor said:


> I've got zero interest in going to the gym but I find this health stuff can motivate me sometimes to get off my arse and go for a walk. And that's good enough for me.


Scientists would disagree 

How much exercise do you really need?


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Scientists would disagree
> 
> How much exercise do you really need?


My doctor tells me that I'm in very good shape for my age and I'm not really bothered what the Mayo Clinic thinks. You don't need to go to the gym to be fit anyway.

Walking for health


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 22, 2018)

You don't need to go to the gym but you do need to do some sort of resistance, weight bearing exercises as well as walking. That is UK public health advice as well as mayo clinic. This is a good article on the evidence:

People not getting enough exercise from long walks – report


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> You don't need to go to the gym but you do need to do some sort of resistance, weight bearing exercises as well as walking. That is UK public health advice as well as mayo clinic. This is a good article on the evidence:
> 
> People not getting enough exercise from long walks – report


Let's not get distracted here. No one is claiming that walking is all we need, although if - like me - you walk at a heck of a pace - it can be a great part of a fitness regime.  

I stated that all I need from a _fitness app_ is the occasional pang of guilt to make me get off my arse and walk a bit, but I'm also active in other areas too, and most active people can get a wide range of exercises in their daily routine and without going to the gym (in my case, drumming, moving stuff, lifting heavy pints about etc).


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm not so sure. I think lots of active people think they're doing lots, but in reality unless you have some sort of regular structured activity (like a home bodyweight routine) you are unlikely to be properly stimulating all muscle groups. And you may not be doing quite enough to actually get the heart pumping (though sounds like the google fit will nag you if you don't).


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> I'm not so sure. I think lots of active people think they're doing lots, but in reality unless you have some sort of regular structured activity (like a home bodyweight routine) you are unlikely to be properly stimulating all muscle groups. And you may not be doing quite enough to actually get the heart pumping (though sounds like the google fit will nag you if you don't).


Try aggressively drumming for an hour and a half under hot lights. I think that definitely gets the heart pumping. And when I walk, I walk extremely fast - so much so that the fitness app sometimes assumes I'm running. I've got no interest in a 'home bodyweight routine' - so long as I'm slim, fit and full of energy to do the things I want, I'm happy.


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 22, 2018)

You may well be doing enough, I'm not having a go! But the reason to think about resistance exercise is because we all lose muscle as we get older unless we work them through weight bearing activities. Many active people just don't get that their activities aren't necessarily enough to do that. I'd like to put off bring frail for as long as possible personally.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> I'd like to put off bring frail for as long as possible personally.


I don't think anyone's in a hurry for that either!


----------



## alcopop (Aug 22, 2018)

Walking Not Enough For Significant Exercise Benefits


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Walking Not Enough For Significant Exercise Benefits


should be 'pottering about not enough for significant exercise benefits' as anyone walking at a decent pace, going up stairs, up hills, is going to get benefit from it. shuffling along looking at your mobile phone is not exercise.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 22, 2018)

editor said:


> And when I walk, I walk extremely fast - so much so that the fitness app sometimes assumes I'm running.


Likewise. 

Usually in the direction of “away from Morrison’s”, with a side or two of bacon tucked away in me parka


----------

